# Show results from Krakow 5.6.2010



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just for general interest, I thought people might like to take at look at the winners of the show in Krakow on the 5th of June, posted on the Finnmouse forum:

http://hiirifoorumi.net/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=18280

Check out that dove satin astrex buck - such amazing curls for a 5 month old mouse!! I love those super cute curls around the bottom of his ears :love1 Also, I thought the champagne tan brindle was very striking indeed.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting Sarah, thankyou.

PS: That's no Astrex, that mouse definitely has a perm :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am always very impressed with both the Finns and the Poles and I am lucky to have some of their mice.

The dove satin astrex shows very well why non-standard/non-satin coats are best kept to self (and not ticked or marked) varieties!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

That is so neat!! Isn't it funny that the tan belly is so much darker than the top? Amazing, really. I don't really care for the champagne and tan mixture but it is still very interesting.

That coffee brindle makes me want to try my hand at c-dilute xbrindle now.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what is the judging order in Finland, Sarah? I was wondering this earlier today. I looked at the photos to see if I could tell, but they all said BIS. I'm curious how its done over there.

Stunning mice, just stunning.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I have no idea I'm afraid :lol: I was rather confused myself about the amount of "Best in Shows". I can only guess that they are best in section or something and the translation wasn't quite correct.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, going from Polish to Finnish to English (or any variation thereof) can do that.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Judging from what varieties of mice won, it looks like they just pick the top 12 mice at the show?

There are multiple Standard Self winners, multiple Tan winners. How interesting!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a judged a show in Poland, and there are 12 mice put forward for BIS. They are then judged and they are awarded BIS 1 -BIS 12. I have to say I was a bit surprised because they also start at the worst not the best, which I automatically did having judged in the UK.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

What an interesting way of doing things! I wonder if their other livestock shows work the same way?


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, that's true, in Poland BIS1 is the winner of the show. 
On this show weren't many breeders, so there weren't also as many mice to show...and I think I wasn't Polish the highest level's show we ever had. But some mice are really nice, Aniina took just photos of those mice which were her the most favorite and which she could take good photos, so the other bises tans, champagne and even are also in my opinion beautiful so that's pity that she couldn't take them nice photos.
That's sure that you in the UK have higher level's shows than we in Poland, but we are still going forward.
Unfortunately some of our best breeders had to cancel their breeds last times, so we lost some good show mice lines before years.

On that show I got only BIS9 - my himalayan female, my best mice stayed at home, weren't in good show condition or had babies. That funny mouse looks like tricolour is mine, she is pet type mouse, but I still don't know what is her variety, she's broken brindle for sure, I can see on her white colour, chocolate and the last colour looks like pearl (her mother is silver grey broken brindle). I think that brindle strips make her lighter chocolate colour looks like coffe. Her father is black broken.

Where can I see photos of your shows and your mice winners ?
I hope you're understand my broken English.

Best regards, Tom


----------

